# 10-27



## Jackmels (Feb 18, 2013)

Got this with a Throwing Problem. Replaced Auger Belt, and then Found Large Gaps in Impeller Wall. Did a Quick Impeller Seal, and It Throws Like a Champ!


----------



## cranman (Jan 23, 2016)

Just goes back to basics Jack!....Good save.


----------

